# Platinum 24 Chute won't stay put!



## Winter17 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello folks - I have an Ariens Platinum 24 that's been helping me clear snow for a few years now, good machine, I believe it's the 921028. While clearing snow in the recent blizzard, the chute seemed to lose the friction that used to hold it in place. It started swinging around, throwing snow in random directions. I can still maneuver the chute well with the dash lever, the trouble is that it is now almost frictionless and won't hold any setting. Seems like either I lost a part or something came loose?

Does anyone know what I can do to regain control over this ornery chute?

Thanks!
Barry


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Winter17 said:


> Hello folks - I have an Ariens Platinum 24 that's been helping me clear snow for a few years now, good machine, I believe it's the 921028. While clearing snow in the recent blizzard, the chute seemed to lose the friction that used to hold it in place. It started swinging around, throwing snow in random directions. I can still maneuver the chute well with the dash lever, the trouble is that it is now almost frictionless and won't hold any setting. Seems like either I lost a part or something came loose?
> 
> Does anyone know what I can do to regain control over this ornery chute?
> 
> ...


tighten the 9/16 nut under the black cover not inside you should see the spring it will tighten the chute its a 1 min job
google your model number barry and get the manual it clearly shows all the needed easy adjustments


----------



## Winter17 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have seen pics of other Ariens models with a big bolt with a tension spring running vertically at the front of the chute control rod. Mine doesn't have that. I took off the black cover and took a picture, and also took a picture under the dash. This is what I have. Will also try to google for the manual.


----------



## Winter17 (Jan 6, 2018)

Does anyone know if this hardware is SAE or metric? I am sizing both 1/2in and 7/16in crescent wrenches against the nuts along that control cable, and it seems like the 7/16 is too small and the 1/2in is too big? Are they metric sized?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

123


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

As 1132le says tightening the vertical bolt will increase tension on the chute so that it is not sloppy. The position of the chute is not controlled by that tension. It is controlled by the U shaped bracket locking with the teeth on the horizontal toothed wheel attached to the chute using a little hairspring to hold the bracket in locked position and the cable that pulls the bracket to unlock the toothed wheel. The spring appears ok in holding the bottom of the bracket forward. So the bracket may be out of adjustment/bent or you may need some adjustment of the cable where the two nuts lock the cable into position. The control lever at the handlebars needs to be pulled back to release the locking bracket and that allows the chute to turn. When the lever is released the locking bracket locks the toothed wheel so the chute cannot turn. 

I bent that locking bracket against a handrail of a neighbors access ramp and the chute would move on its own just like yours. I replaced the bracket since I could not bend it to original spec.

Good luck.


----------



## Winter17 (Jan 6, 2018)

jtclays said:


> You have to adjust the cable.


Thanks, jtclays, that's what I am trying to do now. Does anyone know if this hardware is SAE or metric? I am sizing both 1/2in and 7/16in crescent wrenches against the nuts along that control cable, and it seems like the 7/16 is too small and the 1/2in is too big? Are they metric sized? I don't want to round off the nut corners with the wrong wrench.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

123


----------



## Winter17 (Jan 6, 2018)

Back - it turns out those nuts are metric, 12mm. And once I finally got the right wrench, I still couldn't adjust it. There was a bit of lubricant on the threaded shaft, and that was really gummy at 0F, so I still couldn't do squat. Today, with the weather warm (for the moment! ;-)), I went back with the 12mm crescent wrench and a bit of graphite lubricant and adjusted the nuts (which adjust the cable tension) until it seems to swing okay under control lever pressure and yet still lock when I let go. I think I'll be ready when the next deep freeze and snowfall comes.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

See the picture, there is an arrow pointing to the lock, that holds the chute in place. Make sure the cable is adjusted so the lock engages to the gear, to hold it in place, from rotating.


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

A very timely post Barry, I had exactly the same problem.
Tried lubing and adjusting the cable - no change. Traced the problem to a worn locking arm, picked up the new part today. Went to install it and realized that I had committed the mortal sin of not taking a picture before removing the old part. I can't figure out how to reinstall the spring but I think your picture shows me - thank you!
If this turns out to be your problem the part # is 05081900 (was 00180900)

Good luck.
Al


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

114


----------



## Winter17 (Jan 6, 2018)

Wes Kootenay said:


> A very timely post Barry, I had exactly the same problem.
> Tried lubing and adjusting the cable - no change. Traced the problem to a worn locking arm, picked up the new part today. Went to install it and realized that I had committed the mortal sin of not taking a picture before removing the old part. I can't figure out how to reinstall the spring but I think your picture shows me - thank you!
> If this turns out to be your problem the part # is 05081900 (was 00180900)
> 
> ...


Glad if I could be of help, Al. At this point, I *think* I am all set. Proof will be in the pudding.


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

jtclays said:


> I have these saved in my Ariens file.


Thank you JT. 
I got it figured out OK - but it could be a mystery again tomorrow. :smile_big:

For the OP's info, just finished about an hour of blowin' - the chute works like new.

Al.


----------



## Blackink (Feb 17, 2018)

For others with similar models of those 921018 Ariens Deluxe 30 Platinum Series (and maybe other models), I too had the a similar problem when I first got the snowblower. The dang chute mechanism wouldn't lock down so I just added a shorter spring to make the lever lock in a little tighter.

That home remedy worked for a few years until the chute just started swinging wildly one day and the locking mechanism stopped working completely. I decided then to call my dealer and ask for replacement parts/new gears for that chute control. Seems there was a recall on just that chute gear assembly as the chutes weren't holding well! My snowblower was well past the warranty period but he said bring in the old parts, he'll give me the new parts and he'll submit a claim on them.

Once I installed the new parts, the chute worked better than it did when it was new. I noticed right off with the new parts that they worked mjuch better when the locking arm meshed with the chute gear. This was the problem I had from the start.

Now the chute "snaps in" with good force as it should, and it doesn't slip!

Steve in Central Vermont


----------



## SVUJCEC (Nov 28, 2018)

I too had this problem with the chute not locking. Took apart the chute locking assembly and realized that the spring that provides the necessary tension to lock the chute wheel in place actually does NOT go in the small hole on the assembly. It should be positioned above the hole and opposite the other spring end. Doing this provides the appropriate tension to lock the chute in place.

Thanks


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

My 1027 has the same thing, Although it locks good iit turns too far to the right and the gear teeth clear each other and it free spins and re engages the teeth in the wrong lace LOL REALLY need to play with it and get it adjusted right before the snow really hits.


----------



## Wildcat_1 (Nov 20, 2014)

@Blackink, I've had the same problem with a Deluxe 30 Platinum since day 1, am now on about the 4th locking arm. Can you please let me know what was replaced (parts etc) to solve this issue as I need mine taken care of as well ASAP ?

Thanks



Blackink said:


> For others with similar models of those 921018 Ariens Deluxe 30 Platinum Series (and maybe other models), I too had the a similar problem when I first got the snowblower. The dang chute mechanism wouldn't lock down so I just added a shorter spring to make the lever lock in a little tighter.
> 
> That home remedy worked for a few years until the chute just started swinging wildly one day and the locking mechanism stopped working completely. I decided then to call my dealer and ask for replacement parts/new gears for that chute control. Seems there was a recall on just that chute gear assembly as the chutes weren't holding well! My snowblower was well past the warranty period but he said bring in the old parts, he'll give me the new parts and he'll submit a claim on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcat_1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Do you have a pic / diagram of how the spring should be aligned to solve this issue ? Thanks


----------



## BadDream (Jan 9, 2020)

tightening the nut is not the problem. theres a part with 2 teeth that meshes with the plastic gear. the metal is poor quality and bends and wears very quickly ( a plastic gear is bending steel and wearing it out ). ive removed mine and straightened it twice but it stops meshing with the plastic gear again in no time. it really needs to be harder steel to stop bending. the tangs need to stay at the correct width so it continues to mesh with the gear. ariens should actually provide a new upgraded part free of charge because this is pretty unacceptable. anyways. im going to see about purchasing the part and see if it lasts and otherwise ill be fabricating a new part myself out of higher quality steel


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

SVUJCEC said:


> I too had this problem with the chute not locking.





BadDream said:


> tightening the nut is not the problem.


:welcome: to SBF SVUJCEC & BadDream

.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

BadDream said:


> tightening the nut is not the problem. theres a part with 2 teeth that meshes with the plastic gear. the metal is poor quality and bends and wears very quickly ( a plastic gear is bending steel and wearing it out ). ive removed mine and straightened it twice but it stops meshing with the plastic gear again in no time. it really needs to be harder steel to stop bending. the tangs need to stay at the correct width so it continues to mesh with the gear. ariens should actually provide a new upgraded part free of charge because this is pretty unacceptable. anyways. im going to see about purchasing the part and see if it lasts and otherwise ill be fabricating a new part myself out of higher quality steel


My 2015 Platinum has the steel locking lever meshing with the steel gear, no plastic involved. What year is your Platinum model? Does your locking arm mesh fully with the gear?


----------



## BadDream (Jan 9, 2020)

the locking arm meshes fully when i fix it but it lasts maybe 30 minutes now because the locking arm is weak and worn out. ive ordered a new locking arm and it seems like ariens redesigned it because it has a new part number and replaces the original. my blower is not a platinum its a pro i think.. pro 28 inch...2015 or 2016 is the year i bought it .anyways the new locking arm is about 17 dollars canadian and im hoping its made of higher quality metal. when the new part comes in i can take pics of the old and new one and post them on here if thats possible. the 2 tangs that mesh are half worn through and literally bend out of place till they dont mesh with the gear. very low quality metal


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Are you stopping the chute with the lock, or do you move it to position, stop it, and then set the lock? Ariens has clearly stated to not use the lock while the chute is moving or it can get damaged (and that's about the only way it can get bent) so might be part operator error as well . . .


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

BadDream said:


> the locking arm meshes fully when i fix it but it lasts maybe 30 minutes now because the locking arm is weak and worn out. ive ordered a new locking arm and it seems like ariens redesigned it because it has a new part number and replaces the original. my blower is not a platinum its a pro i think.. pro 28 inch...2015 or 2016 is the year i bought it .anyways the new locking arm is about 17 dollars canadian and im hoping its made of higher quality metal. when the new part comes in i can take pics of the old and new one and post them on here if thats possible. the 2 tangs that mesh are half worn through and literally bend out of place till they dont mesh with the gear. very low quality metal


I bent the locking arm by hitting the chute against a ramp handrail. I bought a new one in April 2016 part ARI 00180900 Arm Locking from my dealer for $7.04 Canadian. It was the same as the original. I pay more attention to that ramp rail now and no problem since.

Your Pro and my Platinum use the same arrangement for chute control and locking. The current Pro models use the same locking arm as my machine (part number above).


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Are you stopping the chute with the lock, or do you move it to position, stop it, and then set the lock? Ariens has clearly stated to not use the lock while the chute is moving or it can get damaged (and that's about the only way it can get bent) so might be part operator error as well . . .


I think you are right, the locking arm used to stop a swinging chute would have much the same effect as hitting the chute deflector against a solid structure.


----------



## BadDream (Jan 9, 2020)

no doubt it got worn from the chute still moving while it was trying to lock. i also had an issue with having to yank back on the handle to release the locking arm because the entire handle assembly had about a half inch of play. ive rectified it now by drilling a hole through the shaft and adding washers and a cotter pin to take up slop and the handle assmebly is pulled up against the steel bracket now. 
while i do admit the locking arm wore out because the chute was moving when locking there is no doubt that it should be able to take this as it is a pro machine and does see above normal use. also the locking arm engages on a plastic gear. it was a plastic gear deforming and wearing out a steel piece and there is no visible wear on the plastic gear. so take it as you will but i dont feel like ive been hard on my blower or done anything to it that it shouldnt be able to handle. plus the fact that ariens has made a new part ,with i suspect higher quality steel and when you order a new locking arm it is a new part number that replaces the old part.


----------



## Winter lover (Feb 13, 2020)

The part number only changed due to a plating change to a clear zinc. The part is heat treated but I have the same chute control issue. I will try a new part in the next few days.


----------

